# 419 Squadron RCAF looking for photos and info for website



## D Logan (Sep 8, 2011)

My name is Dan Logan, I am beginning a website on the 419 Moose Squadron during the war years. The idea behind the site is to help family members and former WWII members of the squadron to share their stories, photos and maybe help re-contact each other.

If you have photos, stories , names anything associated with the 419 RCAF during 1941 to 1945, please contact us. If you know of anyone interested in the 419 squadron please pass this on.

email [email protected] or thru this forum

Dan


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 8, 2011)

The only stuff I have is from books. Good luck with your project. Sounds interesting.


----------



## D Logan (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks Crimea River,
it is getting interesting already. Had four families in adition to the intial ones contact me, and it's only been a week. Thanks for the encouragement
Dan


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 8, 2011)

Good luck 419 was the only squadron named after a person in Moose Fulton I believe he was first CO a Canadian in the RAF believe he was involved in very early raids 39/40 if IRCC


----------

